# What kind of computer do you guys have?



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So what is it?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

a Dell ~ laptop it werks great for me....


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

For me, it's "computerS". Most I built myself a few years ago. However, with the retail price of Windows XP, parts, etc, it's almost cheaper to buy them any more than to build them. I can get legit Windows XP off of EBay for under $100 now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

HP computer - about 3 years old now - I think it's an AMD 2800 chip


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Dell laptop and OLD HP desk top at home that hardly ever gets used.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*computer*

Dell desk top, 3 yrs. and still no problems.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dell. Almost 4 years old. Some mods. Runs great still.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Work  - I'm big pimp'n
Dell Inc. Precision M65 
2.15 ghz 4gig Ram 
NVIDIA Quadro FX 350M 
179.99 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
Two Dell DELL 2405FPW Flatscreen 
Docking station

At Home Dell Desktop 3.0 Ghz I Believe
1 Gig ram 120 gig HD
two dell 19" Flatscreen

And a couple white boxes I build 933Mhz for testing and such.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MAC :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> MAC :mrgreen:


Traitor!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Traitor!


WTF?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> WTF?? :mrgreen:


U mac guys are traitors :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U mac guys are traitors :smt082


Traitors to what?:smt017


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Older Gateway 2.8Ghz, 2gig ram.. but I gotta say, I'm seriously considering a Mac for my next one, I'm fed up with Microsoft..


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

A_J said:


> Older Gateway 2.8Ghz, 2gig ram.. but I gotta say, I'm seriously considering a Mac for my next one, I'm fed up with Microsoft..


I got fed up with Microsoft years ago. My MAC's work great.:mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2 compaq laptops 1 for work 1 for play


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

HP w/ i686 running Linux Slackware 10.2


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Build my own. Presently mine is a Asus motherboard with 800 MHz bus and a Intel 2800 Hyperthreading processor.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

AMD motherboard and processor with Sony disc drives and Compaq monitor. Some geek made it for me about 4 years ago. I need to update some parts on it.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> AMD motherboard and processor with Sony disc drives and Compaq monitor. Some geek made it for me about 4 years ago. I need to update some parts on it.


4 YEARS AGO???
You're talking dinosaur poop in the PC world after 3 years...:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I keep it updated I just haven't done enything new in a while, and this computer was leages ahead of it's time when it was built.


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

amd athlon 3800duel core with an abit fatality board with 2 gig of corsair and lots of other goodies built by me


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I use a less than 1 year old Alienware 7700 laptop

17in WIDE Screen

3.6GHZ, 3 gig's ram, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra

5.1 surround sound 4 speakers and 1 subwoofer

+goodies

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I keep it updated I just haven't done enything new in a while, and this computer was leages ahead of it's time when it was built.


Iwas just funnin ya,hope you know that,no insult intended


----------



## 223HollowPoint (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm a very proud owner of a Mac G5 and a G4. I have an old Dell here with me too. Mac forever!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Built my PC:

3.2Ghz AMD
2 gigs of ram
128 meg ATI Video Card
2 - 250 gig hard drives
sony DVD Burner
Window XP Pro

Also have a Mac... G4 IBook


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I use a less than 1 year old Alienware 7700 laptop
> 
> 17in WIDE Screen
> 
> ...


I so want to get an Alienware! I'm jealous.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

panasonic toughbook
dell laptop
compac desktop


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Todd said:


> I so want to get an Alienware! I'm jealous.


It is my moble gaming platform :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> It is my moble gaming platform :mrgreen:


MOBILE gaming platform? 

Hell, I don't even have a stationary one 

Actually, I was into computer games a lot in the 1990s - back when everythingw as on 3.5 inch discs, and me and my friends could copy games and trade them back and forth 

I've lost interest as I've gotten older, and now, I don't even worry about games usually. I just mainly use it for the Internet and to listen to music and burn a few CDs. So, I don't need anything like that...


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

I build my own since the IT field is my profession:

Dual Inten Xeon 2.66 GHz processors
60 Gig SATA drive (Bout to upgrade it)
Plextor CD Writer
ASUS board
550 Watt PSU
Aluminum Chieftec Case
Gig of Memory
Geforced 5950 Ultra FX video card

Running XP SP2 with no problems. PC is getting long in the tooth though, built it about a year and half ago and I need to do some upgrading. Kinda seeing what the dual core processor prices might be. Debating on if I should build another dual processor box or just build a bitchin mono processor unit.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Just got a Sony Vaio laptop. I almost bought a Mac, but my family chipped in and sent me the Sony when I deployed to Yuma. I am very happy with it. I run Firefox as a browser as opposed to IE.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Not mine, don't know what's in it, but it sure is different.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> So what is it?


I have a seven year old Dell right now. Still works... most of the time.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> I build my own since the IT field is my profession:
> 
> Dual Inten Xeon 2.66 GHz processors
> 60 Gig SATA drive (Bout to upgrade it)
> ...


One of my PCs fried a motherboard after/ during a storm. I need to rebuild that one, but I haven't kept up with what's the best bang for your buck. Then, attempting to get it to boot up with existing windows XP, SP2 on a new motherboard, proc, & ram is not real easy.


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

8 year old dell xps T500.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

At home it's a Dell Inspiron e1505. Had it for 9 months and like it so far. IBM ThinkCentre at work.

What's with all the Macs? Macs are for quakers. :smt082


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Dell all around, home and work.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Gateway notebook at home; some Dell monster at work.

Personally, I can't stand Macs. MS has me locked in...


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

A Dell Dimension 2400. Only a couple of up-grades. Powered by 3 hampsters in a wheel.
I expect to up-grade by Christmas 2007 to 4, maybe even 5 hampsters.


----------

